# Offene MTB Stadtmeisterschaft in Werdohl (NRW)



## Katrin (27. August 2006)

8. Offene Werdohler Mountainbike-Stadtmeisterschaft 2006

Event nach einjähriger Pause 
mit neuem Konzept der Hobbysport- und Jugendförderung

Die Radsportabteilung des TuS Jahn Werdohl lädt am Samstag,16. September, ab 10:30 Uhr alle MTB-Begeisterten zur  8. Werdohler MTB-Stadtmeisterschaft ein, die auf bewährter Strecke unterhalb des Hallenbades am Riesei veranstaltet wird.

Zum geänderten Konzept zählt, dass durch die Werdohler Stadtmeisterschaften möglichst viele Hobbybiker aus der heimischen Region angesprochen werden sollen. Zu diesem Zweck bietet die Radsportabteilung des TuS Jahn Werdohl eine gesonderte Wertung für Hobby- und Lizenzfahrer an. Lizenzfahrer erhalten die Möglichkeit ausschließlich im Hauptrennen unter eigener Wertung in einer Gesamtklasse an den Start zu gehen. Alle Hobbybiker werden in ihren jeweiligen Altersklassen (von Schüler 1 m/w bis Senioren 2 m/w) gewertet. 

Ein weiteres Ziel innerhalb der  Jugendförderung für den Bereich Radsport haben sich die Veranstalter gesetzt, indem alle Rennteilnehmer der Jahrgänge 1990 bis 1995 unter ermäßigter Startgebühr (2 ) auf entschärfter Strecke an den Start gehen können. Durch vergünstigte Startgebühren sollen möglichst viele Nachwuchsbiker erreicht werden, um evtl. frühzeitig Talente für den MTB-Sport zu erkennen. Dazu gibt es eine eigens abgesteckte Rennstrecke mit geringerem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Teilnehmer unter 18 Jahren benötigen die Einverständniserklärung eines Erziehungsberechtigten. Für alle Rennen gilt Sturzhelmpflicht! 

Alle übrigen Altersgruppen starten auf gewohntem Rundkurs, der mit seinen ca. 80 Höhenmetern, schnellen Abfahrtpassagen und einem knackigen Downhill nach 2,7 Kilometern wieder den Start- Zielbereich passiert. Ganz besonders den Teilnehmern des um 14:00 Uhr startenden Hauptfeldes wird konditionell einiges abverlangt, denn es gilt  den Kurs achtmal zu umrunden. Immer wieder wurde in den letzten Jahren, sowohl von den Hobbyfahrern als auch von einigen Lizenzfahrern, die anspruchsvolle Streckenführung mit kontinuierlicher Folge von Up- und Downhill-Passagen geschätzt. Biker aus ganz NRW unterstützten durch ihre Teilnahme die Stadtmeisterschaften und sorgten für ein hochkarätiges Starterfeld. 

Online-Anmeldungen sind unter www.hinse-online.de oder per Email an  [email protected] möglich. Alle vorangemeldeten Starter erhalten ein Starterpaket gesponsert von der Fa. Actionsports. Nachmeldungen sind bis zu einer Stunde vor dem Start möglich. Für das leibliche Wohl von Zuschauern und Rennteilnehmern wird durch das Engagement vieler freiwilliger Helfer gesorgt. Umkleiden und Duschen stehen den Bikern im Stadion Riesei zur Verfügung.

Die Rennen
10:30 Uhr: Schüler I m/w (Jg. 94/95)
11:15 Uhr: Schüler II (Jg. 92/93), Jugend (Jg. 90/91) m/w, Juniorinnen (Jg. 88/89)
12:30 Uhr: Senioren I (Jg. 70  61), Seniorinnen I (Jg. 70  61), Senioren II (Jg. 60 und älter), Seniorinnen II (Jg. 60 u. älter).
14:00 Uhr: Junioren (Jg. 88/89), Damen (Jg. 87-71), Herren (Jg. 87-71)
Die jeweils 3 Platzierten und der Stadtmeister erhalten Medaillen, Pokale und, dank freundlicher Unterstützung verschiedener Sponsoren, hochwertige Sachpreise. 
Der Veranstalter übernimmt keine Haftung für Schäden aller Art bei Teilnehmern und Zuschauern.


----------



## Katrin (31. August 2006)

Heute habe ich die Rennstrecke unter die Stollen genommen. Die tagelangen Regengüsse haben nicht nur die Pilze sprießen lassen, sondern auch im hinteren Teil des Downhills eine Wurzel freigespült, die man aber problemlos bewältigen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (31. August 2006)

hallo , 
ich werde auch mitfahren.

was kann man zur strecke so sagen ? technisch schwer ? steil oder ehr flach ? 

Max


----------



## Katrin (31. August 2006)

Beach90 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo ,
> ich werde auch mitfahren.
> 
> was kann man zur strecke so sagen ? technisch schwer ? steil oder ehr flach ?
> ...



Die Strecke hat so ziemlich alles zu bieten. In deinem Fall wäre es wichtig zu wissen, ob du Lizenz fährst, denn dann muss du über die volle Distanz fahren. Ansonsten je nach Alter gibt es auch einen entschärften Kurs.


----------



## Katrin (5. September 2006)

Am Mittwoch, 06.09.06 - 18:30 Uhr, biete ich unterhalb des Hallenbades (Königsburg) eine "Probefahrt" über die Rennstrecke an. Alle Interessierten können sich gern anschließen.


----------



## biker-86 (6. September 2006)

Hallo,

habe heute auch die Strecke getestet. Es herschen echt gute bedingungen und ich kann jedem nur den tip geben mitzufahren. Bin natürlich auch dabei.

Gruß Dominik


----------



## pehamk (7. September 2006)

biker-86 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> habe heute auch die Strecke getestet. Es herschen echt gute bedingungen und ich kann jedem nur den tip geben mitzufahren. Bin natürlich auch dabei.
> 
> Gruß Dominik



hi dominik,
kannst du mir bitte die strecke und deren verlauf in/durch werdohl beschreiben?
gruß
jens


----------



## biker-86 (7. September 2006)

HI jens,

you have mail


----------



## Katrin (9. September 2006)

News:

Durch die Unterstützung von www.koolstop.com haben wir die Möglichkeit erhalten, für die 55. Voranmeldung einen Gutschein für die freie Auswahl von 2Paar Kool-Stop Brake Pads oder Disc Brake Pads zu vergeben. 


An dieser Stelle Dank für das Sponsoring


----------



## Katrin (13. September 2006)

Heute (13.09.06 - 17:30 Uhr) werden einige Helfer erste Vorbereitungen auf der Rennstrecke treffen. Ansprechpartner bezüglich Streckenverlauf sind vor Ort, so dass einer Trainingsrunde nichts im Wege steht.


----------



## Katrin (15. September 2006)

News:

Die Vorbereitungen für die Stadtmeisterschaften laufen alle im grünen Bereich. Gestern sind die Pokale eingetrudelt. Die Sachpreise aus dem Bikebereich wurden von verschiedenen Unternehmen gesponsert, die auf unserer Homepage www.hinse-online.de aufgeführt sind. 

Man sieht sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sportstudent (16. September 2006)

Geile, Geile, Geile Veranstaltung !!!

Gute Strecke, alles vorbildlich organisiert ! Solche Veranstaltungen sollte es viel öfter geben. Vielleicht findet die Werdohler Stadtmeisterschaft im Rahmen des NRW Cups statt, verdient hätte es die Veranstaltung alle mal.

Gruß aus Dortmund


----------



## Beach90 (16. September 2006)

Hallo , 
Fand´s sehr schön heute , habt ihr alles gut hinbekommen!

Auch vielen Dank das ich im Lizenz Rennen zusätzlich ein paar Runden drehen durfte.

Max


----------



## Katrin (17. September 2006)

Spass hat´s gemacht. Das Wetter war klasse  Die Rennstrecke war im Uphill wie gewohnt :kotz: Dafür wurde man beim Downhill belohnt  

Dank an allle die sich durch  Kuchenspenden o. ä. eingebracht haben. 

Ich hoffe den Teilnehmern hat unsere kleine Veranstaltung gefallen, die zu 100% von Freiwilligen gestemmt wurde.   

@Sportstudent
Danke für das Lob  Glücklicherweise denken unsere Sponsoren ebenfalls positiv und unterstützen uns mit sauguten Preisen.

@Beach90
Die Strecke lädt ja geradezu ein, noch ein paar "Ehrenrunden" zu drehen. Wir standen gemeinsam im Downhillbereich und haben uns kurz unterhalten, du erinnerst dich sicherlich.


----------



## bikehumanumest (17. September 2006)

Katrin schrieb:


> Spass hat´s gemacht. Das Wetter war klasse  Die Rennstrecke war im Uphill wie gewohnt :kotz: Dafür wurde man beim Downhill belohnt



freue mich mit euch

 --- vor allem wenn man das (regen-) wetter von heute sieht...
wenn es nicht ein bißchen weit wäre,wäre das auch mal was für mich,wenn ich wieder fit bin...also evtl.2007

joe


----------



## Katrin (17. September 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> freue mich mit euch
> 
> --- vor allem wenn man das (regen-) wetter von heute sieht...
> wenn es nicht ein bißchen weit wäre,wäre das auch mal was für mich,wenn ich wieder fit bin...also evtl.2007
> ...




Hi Joe,

Der Wettergott war uns gut gesonnen. Trockene Trails verringern das Unfallrisiko. Unsere DRK-Jung´s hatten kaum etwas zu tun. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal auf unserem "heimischen" Gelände.  

Das schöne Wetter hat sich auch am heutigen Tag fortgesetzt, so dass wir eine super Tour mit der DIMB-IG-Sauerland fahren konnen.


----------



## sonic3105 (31. Juli 2008)

Werde diesen thread mal weiderbeleben da in Werdohl diese Jahr wieder gefahren wird. 
Ist jemand von euch dabei??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lüdenscheider (6. August 2008)

sonic3105 schrieb:


> Werde diesen thread mal weiderbeleben da in Werdohl diese Jahr wieder gefahren wird.
> Ist jemand von euch dabei??




Hallo, 
ich kann nicht für alle sprechen , aber die oben schon mal genannten und auch ich werden da sein , da wir teilweise der veranstaltenden Radsport Abteilung angehören.
Nur heißt die Veranstaltung dieses Jahr " 1.Actionsports-CC-Race incl.der 9.Werdohler MTB Stadtmeisterschaften. " 
Informieren kann man sich auf den Seiten WWW.hinse-online.de oder auf www.actionsports-cc-race.de.

Viel Grüße aus Lüdenscheid


----------



## Solanum (22. September 2008)

alle selber schuld, die nicht da waren!!!

ihr habt was verpasst!

war sehr sehr schön

Solanum


----------

